# Ein paar Tipps für den Umsieg auf KDE 4.2

## alex00

Nun ja, nachdem es in ca. 2 Wochen soweit sein wird und KDE 4.2 erscheint, welche nun endlich auch benutzbar sein wird, will ich mich vom Umstieg von KDE 3.5.9 (monolithisch)  schon mal hier informieren. Habe im Netz sehr viel nachgelesen, trotzdem will ich bei Euch nochmals explizit nachfragen. Wo liegen noch die Probleme? Wo muss ich besonders aufpassen? Wie soll ich am besten vorgehn? Nun ja eigentlich alles was Euch einfällt. Links, Ratschläge, usw. Vielleicht nutzt es ja nochjemanden, wenn hier ein paar Tipps gesammelt werden.

Kurz zu meinem System:

Notebook Lenovo T61

Graphik: NVIDIA (Treiber 180.22)

Kernel: 2.6.25

Fragen:

- Muss ich "-kdeprefix" explizit setzen oder ist dies der Standard...ich glaube es ist Standard. HAbe aber auch gehört dass -kdeprefix Probleme bereitet manchmal. Kann das wer bestätigen?

- Ich nutze den KNetworkManager...gibt es den auch unter KDE4, bzw. arbeitet er mit KDE 4 zusammen?

- Ich gehe ich beim Übergang von den Monolithischen zu den Split am besten vor? Habe im Internet auch gelesen wie das geht aber vielleiucht gibt es noch ein paar Erfahrungen mehr, Tipps, etc.

Danke für Eure Hilfe und bitte nicht hauen und schrein, dass man das eh alles im Netz findet.

----------

## l3u

Mein Tip: Alles, was KDE 3 heißt, runterschmeißen und KDE 4 ohne Prefix installieren. ~/.kde* löschen (vielleicht noch Daten wie E-Mails und Chat-Logs sichern ;-) und von vorne anfangen, das alles „from scratch“ zu konfigurieren. Mit was anderem wird man IMHO nicht glücklich werden …

----------

## alex00

~/.kde* löschen erst nachdem ich KDE3 runter genommen habe und bevor ich KDE 4 emerge, oder?

----------

## sirro

Ich würde es gar nicht löschen, sondern erstmal nur verschieben. Man weiss ja nicht was man doch noch braucht oder doch nochmal KDE 3 benutzen will.

Aber der Zeitpunkt wäre gut.

----------

## twam

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> - Ich nutze den KNetworkManager...gibt es den auch unter KDE4, bzw. arbeitet er mit KDE 4 zusammen?
> 
> 

 

Bei mir tut er im Moment nicht mit KDE 4.1.4 und ich hab noch eine Lösung gefunden.

----------

## alex00

 *twam wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   - Ich nutze den KNetworkManager...gibt es den auch unter KDE4, bzw. arbeitet er mit KDE 4 zusammen?
> 
>  
> 
> Bei mir tut er im Moment nicht mit KDE 4.1.4 und ich hab noch eine Lösung gefunden.

 

"eine" oder "keine"? Schätze mal keine Lösung gefunden.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Mein Tip: Alles, was KDE 3 heißt, runterschmeißen und KDE 4 ohne Prefix installieren. ~/.kde* löschen (vielleicht noch Daten wie E-Mails und Chat-Logs sichern  und von vorne anfangen, das alles „from scratch“ zu konfigurieren. Mit was anderem wird man IMHO nicht glücklich werden …

 

kann ich nicht bestätigen. kdeprefix funktioniert auch wunderbar wenn man parallel kde 3.5, 4.1 und 4.2 installiert hat. durch das prefix wird eh ein neuer .kde-4.X ordner angelegt, so wie man es auch von vorherigen KDE versionen gewohnt war.

mit kde-4.2 werden imho wohl auch die meisten schreihälse nach features endlich befriedigt werden.

@alex00:

den networkmanager für KDE-4 habe ich bisher noch nicht zum laufen bekommen, irgendein compilerfehler wird mir ausgespuckt. darüber steht aber auch mit sicherheit was im bugzilla. hab mich damit aber auch nicht explizit beschäftigt da ich ihn sowieso nur selten bis garnicht nutze. es geht nunmal nichts über ein sauber konfiguriertes wpa_supplicant!

also kde-3.5 würde ich erstmal garnicht löschen, außer du dir fehlen unbedingt die 200mb (geschätzt) festplattenspeicher... also ich kann das kdeprefix useflag nur empfehlen zu setzen.

mfg

----------

## l3u

Bei mir hat eine KDE-4-Installation, die parallel zu einer bestehenden KDE-3-Installation gelaufen ist, _jedes einzelne Mal_ komplett KDE 3 zerschossen. Wäre ja super, wenn das mittlerweile mal funktionieren würde. Ich hatte nur nach dem dritten Mal keine Lust mehr, es ein viertes Mal auszuprobieren.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

also ich betreibe derzeit KDE3.5.10 und KDE4.1.4(mit kdeprefix!) parallel und habe damit keinerlei Querwirkungen mehr. 

Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, sollte kdeprefix nicht notwendig sein, es funktioniert aber ohne derzeit nicht! Das kann man anhand ettlicher Posts in Foren eindeutig sagen.

Wichtig ist, KDE3 auf KDE3.5.10 zu aktualisieren, da es mit KDE3.5.9 und KDE4 zu Problemen kommt.

Mit KDE4.1.4 arbeite ich nun schon ca. 2 Wochen produktiv und habe in der Zeit auch keine Abstüze mehr erlebt (In KDE4.1.3 ist mir Plasma regelmäßig abgestürzt).

Dolphin ist im Vergleich zu Konqi3 aber sehr spartanisch ausgestattet. Ich verwende daher Krusader2 (KDE4-Version), aus dem SVN compiliert und bin damit recht zufrieden. 

Angangs hat KDE4 bei mir übrigens stark geruckelt beim Scrollen (insb. im Terminal und Dolphin), was ich mit der AKTIVIERUNG der Schriftglättung für alle Größen beseitigen konnte (Habe eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte). EDIT:  siehe hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5302013.html

Bin dann mal gespannt auf KDE4.2. 

Grüße

Mattes

----------

## Lubomir

Ich benutze gerade kde-4.2 und bin super zufrieden damit. Der einzige Fehler den ich fand ist , dass KPPP nicht funktioniert, was aber nicht der Rede wert ist. Als Networkmanager könnte man den neuen für kde4 ausprobieren. http://www.osnews.com/story/20758/KDE_4_2_Progress_New_NetworkManager_Plasmoid_Coming

Dieser gibt es derzeit aber nur als SVN im kde-crazy overlay. Sobald dieser in kde-testing overlay auftaucht, werde ich ihn testen.

Beim emergen von kde-4.2 sollte man beachten, dass man jetzt ein @ vorsetzen muss. "emerge @kde-4.2"

----------

## alex00

Ist kde 4.2 denn schon in Portage (also der RC meine ich)?

----------

## Lubomir

kde-testing overlay. Läuft 1a. Da ich gerade einen Neuen Laptop habe, wollte ich nicht zuerst kde3 oder 4.1.4 installieren, wenn ich in 10 Tage eh wieder upgraden will.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ist kde 4.2 denn schon in Portage (also der RC meine ich)?

 

was verstehst du unter "portage"? im offiziellen portage ist es noch nicht, aber im kde-testing overlay unter der version 4.1.96

ich glaube portage 2.2 (hier: 2.2_rc22 ) wird dafür aber benötigt weil es ohne die sets und fehlenden meta paketen sehr mühseelig und auch unsinnig ist alles einzeln zu installieren

----------

## musv

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Mein Tip: Alles, was KDE 3 heißt, runterschmeißen und KDE 4 ohne Prefix installieren. ~/.kde* löschen (vielleicht noch Daten wie E-Mails und Chat-Logs sichern  und von vorne anfangen, das alles „from scratch“ zu konfigurieren. Mit was anderem wird man IMHO nicht glücklich werden …

 

Ich verwende schon seit geraumer Zeit das kde-crazy-Overlay, hab jetzt aber seit ca. 1 Monat kein Update mehr gemacht. Aus KDE verwende ich aber nur einzelne Anwendungen, nicht aber den Desktop. Installierte Version ist bei mir 4.1.85.

KDE3 würde ich nicht vollständig runterschmeißen. Du wirst das teilweise dann wieder installieren müssen, da diverse KDE3-Programme noch nicht unter KDE4 verfügbar sind (z.B. Quanta). Andere Programme will man auch aus KDE4 in der jetzigen Form nicht nutzen (Amarok2). Die KDE4-Version von k3b wollte bei mir auch noch keine CDs brennen. 

Die Parallelinstallation von KDE3 und 4 hat bei mir auch perfekt geklappt mit USE-Flag kdeprefix. Sowohl im Home- als auch im /usr/kde-Verzeichnis werden dann Unterverzeichnisse mit der jeweiligen Version (3.5, 4.1, 4.2) angelegt. Gegenseitig überschrieben hat sich da nichts.

----------

## alex00

KDE4 Version von k3b....gibts das schon?

----------

## schachti

Ich kann mich der Mehrheit anschliessen: auf keinen Fall KDE 3.5 vorher löschen, sondern lieber KDE 4.2 mit gesetztem kdeprefix installieren. Da automatisch ein neues Konfigurationsverzeichnis ~/.kde4 erstellt und ~/.kde dahin verlinkt wird, wenn Du KDE 4 startest, sollte es auch keine Probleme mit Deiner aktuellen Konfiguration geben. Wichtig ist nur, dass Du nicht gleichzeitig unter KDE 3.5 und KDE 4 einloggst (das könnte dann Deine Konfiguration zerschiessen). Bei mir ist auf KDE 4.1.4 und KDE 3.5.10 parallel installiert, ohne dass ich damit Probleme habe. Allerdings hat KDE 41.x noch viele kleine Macken, weswegen ich es so gut wie nicht benutze, sondern auf die 4.2 warte.

----------

## kostja

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> KDE4 Version von k3b....gibts das schon?

 

Ja, will bei mir aber nicht gut funktionieren.

----------

## doedel

Da ich gestern Abend den Compiliervorgang von emerge -av @kde-4.2 abgebrochen habe, er heute komplett alles nochmal compilieren will und ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden habe, wie ich das verhindern kann, hab ich mir schnell einen Einzeiler zusammengestrickt.

Auf die Idee, es so zu machen kam ich, da ich auf recht ähnliche Weise, das ganze Set in die /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen habe. Nämlich so:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv @kde-4.2 | grep ebuild | cut -b 17-200 | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | sed -e 's/^/=/' | sed -e 's/$/ ~x86/' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Das in $(....) macht nichts anderes als zuerst alle ebuild (also Pakete) rauszufischen, dann die nicht installierten (N), dann schneidet es den vorderen Teil ab (cut -b 17-200) also alles was vor dem Paketnamen steht, dann holt es sich nur alles was bis zum ersten Leerzeichen steht (Paketname, USE-Flags und Rest verschwinden) und zuletzt setzt er noch ein '=' vor jeden Paketnamen. Am Schluss wird dann noch ' ~x86' nach jeden Paketnamen gesetzt und das ganze in /etc/portage/package.keywords umgeleitet.

So sieht das bei mir aus, was rauskommt:

```
=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.96 ~x86
```

So dann das ganze emerged ohne etwas ein zweites Mal durchrattern zu lassen:

```
emerge -av $(emerge -pv @kde-4.2 | grep ebuild | grep N | cut -b 17-200 | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | sed -e 's/^/=/')
```

So sieht das bei mir aus, was rauskommt, was an emerge -av gegeben wird:

```
=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.1.96
```

Ich weiss, das muss nicht klappen, bei Paketen wie z.B. mDNSResponder wird er den auch ein zweites Mal emergen, da das grep N auf diesen ja zutrifft, wenn Portage eine andere Ausgabe bringt (z.B. nur ein Zeichen um ne Stelle verschoben), wird wahrscheinlich nichts mehr gefunden.... und und und  :Wink: 

Aber bei mir läuft es auf die schnelle und das reicht mir  :Wink: 

Zum Schluss würde ich das ganze dann nochmal mit einem einfachen emerge -pv @kde-4.2 überprüfen, da sieht man ja dann ob die ganzen Pakete alles nur reinstalls wären und ob nicht doch was vergessen wurde.

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge -n macht das Gleiche: Damit werden  nur alle neue Pakete installiert.

 :Smile: 

Sieht aber trotzdem gut aus  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## doedel

hehe, danke  :Smile: 

Das wäre so oder so aufs Gleiche rausgelaufen, ob ich nun nach, einer mir unbekannten, Funktion von Portage in den Manpages suche oder den Einzeiler, den ich sowieso schon wegen der package.keywords hatte ein klein wenig abändere.

//edit: Etwas umständlich ist es auch noch  :Razz:  so ein bisschen einfacher:

```

anstatt dem hier: emerge -av $(emerge -pv @kde-4.2 | grep ebuild | grep N | cut -b 17-200 | cut -d ' ' -f 1 | sed -e 's/^/=/')

das da: emerge -av $(emerge -pv @kde-4.2 | grep 'ebuild  N' | cut -d ' ' -f 8 | sed -e 's/^/=/')

```

----------

## schachti

doedel: Wird auf diese Art nicht Dein world-File zugemüllt, so dass nachher 200 KDE-Pakete drinstehen? Da ist doch das installieren von kde-meta übersichtlicher...

----------

## doedel

Es gibt für 4.2 (4.1.96) noch kein kde-meta Paket, ja es wird zugemüllt, 221 Pakete stehen da jetzt nur von diesem Vorgang drin, aber mir ist das herzlich egal, man weiss ja was installiert ist und bekommt es auch wieder raus, wenns sein soll.

Und wer von vornherein nichts in der world file haben will, soll halt -av1 bei emerge machen...

----------

## Finswimmer

Es gibt aber das Set @kde-4.2

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Kurzer Tipp für alle die nicht warten Können: Zwar ist KDE 4.2 bis jetzt noch nicht offiziell veröffentlicht, die Sources liegen aber bereits auf dem KDE-FTP-Server.

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es gibt aber das Set @kde-4.2
> 
> Tobi

 

Wie trage ich dass dan in meinem keyword File ein...ist ja alles "~x86".

----------

## Yamakuzure

das sollte doch mit autounmask klappen, oder?

----------

## alex00

Steh auf der Leitung.

----------

## Max Steel

Am einfachstem wäre cat /usr/portage/sets/kde*4.2 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde4.2

(So habe ich das gemacht), und dann noch die Set-Einträge austragen (aus kde4.2).)

----------

## franzf

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht, ob die Variante auch mit portage funktioniert, mit paludis gehts jedenfalls:

```
kde-base/*:4.2::gentoo amd64 ~amd64
```

Damit wird alles in der Category kde-base mit dem Slot 4.2 aus dem Repository "gentoo" (=/usr/portage) mit keywords amd64 und ~amd64 markiert.

----------

